# I found out WHY you have to use 2 bands to dehorn a goat...



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

A while back, I posted that I was going to band my nubian's horns. 

The horns look like they have stopped growing, however, they have not fallen off. They went halfway through the horn, and are stuck there. She did have some seeping about 3 weeks after I did them, but it has been months now and no dice.

I'll have to get photos later...

Ugg. Now what?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: I found out WHY you have to use 2 bands to dehorn a goat*

pop another band on there, it should constrict the rest of the way.. sorry!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I found out WHY you have to use 2 bands to dehorn a goat*

I have a doeling with the same thing, I actually need to put another band on her when I get a chance. Just put another band or two on, make sure they're at the base of the horn.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: I found out WHY you have to use 2 bands to dehorn a goat*

Ugh, yeah.

I just checked Indy's horns today. I put two bands on. I touched one and heard *crack* and it MOVED.

I was like EEEEK! Poor Indy. I left it alone. Hopefully it's healing underneath before she knocks her horns off.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: I found out WHY you have to use 2 bands to dehorn a goat*



Epona142 said:


> Ugh, yeah.
> 
> I just checked Indy's horns today. I put two bands on. I touched one and heard *crack* and it MOVED.
> 
> I was like EEEEK! Poor Indy. I left it alone. Hopefully it's healing underneath before she knocks her horns off.


 :GAAH: I'm sooooooo squeemish... that would make me sick if I heard that! :slapfloor:

Yep, I'd add a band or 2.... it will fall off eventually.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: I found out WHY you have to use 2 bands to dehorn a goat*

I'm not squeamish at all and MY stomach turned!! I was like OMG. LOL.

If she wasn't such a MEAN brat I would have left her horns on, but she beats other goats up unmercifully. I did Fancy as well since her horns are still small and it would be easier on her to just do it now...

Poor things!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I found out WHY you have to use 2 bands to dehorn a goat*

I agree... with adding another band.... :thumb: and oh my... :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: I found out WHY you have to use 2 bands to dehorn a goat*

Sure enough, she knocked her horns loose today, trying to beat up Peggy.

It looks like a really well done job and she barely bled at all. But boy is she ticked at me..










Now just waiting on Fancy. She is less likely to knock them loose, as she's a pleasant doe.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: I found out WHY you have to use 2 bands to dehorn a goat*

This is great!!! Thanks! We are getting ready to do a little fainter doe. and then after kidding two older girls who are MEAN!!!! to other goats. That's why they are coming off!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I found out WHY you have to use 2 bands to dehorn a goat*

Thats great they came off with minimal blood loss! I banded a nigi does horns for my mom last year and she ended up doing what Indi did...decided to get mean with another goat and knocked one off..the other came off in the same way a week later. She may be small but she still stands her ground with the herd of Toggs she's with.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: I found out WHY you have to use 2 bands to dehorn a goat*

Yeah, Indy is one of the smaller does, but a MEAN little brat! She is constantly harassing the other goats. And was AWFUL about getting her head stuck in the fence (before we switched to electric). I couldn't handle it anymore.

And since I was doing here, I did Fancy as well, as her horns are still small and I don't want to deal with big Nubian horns.

I feel bad for her but I checked on her a bit around and she's nestled up to Jetta. (The goats sleep with the pony now, I wish I could get a picture but it's always dark!) Chewing her cud and appears completely normal.


----------

